# Pics of large vivariums please.



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello all,
Could all members with large or extra tall, ie over 150 gallon size or over 36" tall, vivariums please post a pic or two? I am needing ideas on how to best create access for my 42" wide x 36" deep x 48 " tall vivarium that is in the works.
Thank you.
Sean


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

well, you can see mine in the link "construction has begun", and if you'll look at the link "post your full tank shots", there are a lot of them there. That link was started so that people wouldn't have to look through all of the posts to find pictures, they are all in one place. I will put mine there once I get it completed, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks. I've been through both of those posts and enjoyed them very much. There are some amazing vivariums here. I was hoping there might be more larger vivariums out there that were'nt posted in that thread. 
I'm still hoping someone will chime in with some advice on how to have my door set up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is a picture of my big viv.

It is 130cm wide x 65cm deep x 90cm tall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

That's beautiful! May I ask how you get access to the inside? What type of doors did you install?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

This is my 115gl which houses 8 leucs and 1 Phelsuma v-***** comoraegrandensis. Sorry that it's so dark, set the aperture too high.







Luke


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*nice*

Nice vivs, Luke and m.jensen!!!!

Jesse


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I have used the same doors as you can see in the topic called "I promised.... ;-)". I don't know the name but maybe it is sliding doors!? I am from Denmark so I don't know all the words yet..  I have built the viv myself and used a piece of glass underneath the middle to support the weight from the doors and it has worked great!!! I can take some more pictures if it has any interest?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I would love to see a close up pic of the doors! I'm still trying to figure out the best way to create access to my large vivarium.
Any tips would be well received.
Thanks again.


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

I did this one about 3 months ago.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW, Justin, that's amazing.

Out of curiousity, how do you make the tree trunks? I assume that they aren't real, even though I could be wrong, they look pretty darn close to pictures I've seen of similar "picturesque nature scenes". Thanks, looks awesome,
Scott


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow is right. Especially with how new it is. Getting some moss or lichens to grow on the trunks would help even more, imho. But just stunning!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

What are the dimensions of that vivarium? Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

Sorry guys, this post was sort of a joke. The viv is real and I did do all the planting in it, but it's at the zoo where I work. The dimensions are actually larger than it looks. It's about 6' x 8' x 12', I don't know what that would be in gallons. The tree in the middle and the large buttress in the back are fake, but everything else is real. 

I was hoping that somebody who knows me or has seen this exhibit would call me on it, lol.

Sorry for the spoof,


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Is this at Woodland Park or Point Defiance?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Regardless of where it is, its awesome none the less and very very impressive! I'm glad you shared the pic


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

It's at Woodland Park Zoo. The tree's are wire frame coated with an epoxy called 307, then they are textured and painted to look like the real thing. I have been doing some trials with this product and I hope to use it in some new custom vivs I'm having built. I will be doing a "construction journal" type post when I start. Hopefully they will be ready for me in a few weeks.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Can you get us a few more pics. From the one you posted, it looks like there's a whole mess of broms at the top too...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

some pictures of the doors as promised..  




























And one of the viv with the doors:


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

*What's the screen?*

I am curious as to what you made the vent from that sits just behind the doors at the bottom.

Looks good!

Gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

It is a piece of aluminium with 0,5mm holes! Almost everyone here in Denmark use it when they built there own vivs.


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it manufactured for another purpose? What is it sold as?

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know what it is made for but it is sold as "aluminium ventilation"! I bought mine through terrariebutikken.com where i just said how long and wide it should be..


----------

